# Würmer / Kastanie - faules Astloch ...



## Doc (13. Aug. 2015)

Hi zusammen,

mir ist ein Astloch in unserer __ Kastanie aufgefallen ,welches "faulig" aussieht und ein etwas größeres Loch entstanden ist.

Hab mit dem Stecheisen drin rumgepuhlt und die nassen Stellen entfernt und zack, waren da 7-8 __ Würmer drin, ca 1- 2 cm lang. Im Loch selbst - überall kleine "Holzkügelchen", vermutlich vom Fressen.

Welcher Schädling ist das? Habt Ihr eine Idee? 
Will die Kastanie nur im absoluten Notfall fällen


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Aug. 2015)

Hei wir haben auch eine __ Kastanie im Hof stehen und die hat auch einen Pilz/Bakterium, der diese Löcher verursacht.
Ich glaube die __ Würmer sind ein sekundäres Problem.
https://www.landwirtschaftskammer.d...schutz/oeffentlichesgruen/kastanienbluten.htm
Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich etwas gelesen, das man Steinmehl und Kalk streuen soll um die Bäume zu stärken.
Das habe ich auch getan und bilde mir ein, es wäre nichtmehr so schlimm. Vorher sind starke Risse in der Rinde aufgetreten und diese Äste sind dann auch im Hochsommer nach gelbfärbung der Blätter abgestorben. Unter dicken Ästen gab es so eine Art Beule nach innen. Diesjahr mußten wir noch keinen Ast rausschneiden. Jeder  rausgeschnittene Ast tut weh  Die Krone war sooo perfekt aufgebautTrotz der HItze...
Vielleicht war aber auch das trockene Wetter günstig.
VG Monika
Mein geliebter Baum 
Sie ist aber mittlerweile noch viel größer geworden


----------

